# Cheap end grain Cutting Board



## betowess (Feb 14, 2013)

FYI, I saw an end grain board approximately 14x14 inch with two of the sides slightly crescent curved in shape - maybe 1 & 3/8 to 1 & 1/2 inch thick for sale at Lowes for $30.00... It had four feet on it too, to keep it dry on the bottom. It looked really good for the price, made in Canada too.


----------



## vic7012y (Mar 14, 2013)

was this it:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_410865-4438...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=cutting+board&facetInfo=


----------



## betowess (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, the ones in my store looked darker than that picture, but its that same one I believe.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

$30 is not a lot to lose even if the board doesn't work out for you.

Couple of caveats though: 

14" x 14" is pretty small, less than 200 sq in. If you're thinking about this as the only or even primary prep surface, I urge you to get something bigger; 300 sq in is by no means generous; and
You get what you pay for. At any rate, the cheap cutting boards I've bought in the past warped and/or split very quickly. Your luck may be better.
BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've gotten very used to my 18"x24" boards (432 sq-in)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

We've got two boards permanently on our counters at home.  It's a galley kitchen, sink and stove on different sides; with an 18" diameter round board on the wet side, and an 18" x 24" rectangle on the hot side.  18" x 24" is a convenient size for a primary board, but hardly huge.   It's nice to have two boards. 

BDL


----------

